# Willow burl



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 10, 2017)

I removed a dying corkscrew willow where we camp. Almost the entire base was burl. There is also rot on one side but I can cut that out. A lot of curl and swirl mixed in with some light burl eyes. Anchor sealed the end grain but it looks promising!
Maxed out the kubota trying to load the base into the trailer. Now to get it unloaded and the mill put back together so i can really see whats in there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks interesting! Willow isn't my favorite turning wood, but burl is burl!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice! that chunk in the foreground is right up my alley....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2017)

Very interested to see what you discover when you crack it open! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 11, 2017)

There should be some nice wood inside. Anxious to see pictures. What size Kubota is that? Looks like a BX 2350.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 11, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> There should be some nice wood inside. Anxious to see pictures. What size Kubota is that? Looks like a BX 2350.


Thanks Dave, I'm sure hoping so!
I'm not sure on the Kubota, its my camping buddies. All I know is it saved us a Lot of work!
Tom


----------

